# Chickenboy Lures-Logo Saying Contest!



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I am in need of a www.chickenboylures.com catchy logo saying. For example something catchy like:
Please don't squeeze the charmin!
Winston tastes good like a cigarette should.
Where's the beef?
I really want something catchy and rememberable like the above.

The winner will be selected by me and Chickengirl.

The winner will win the new (electronic lure) electronic skirted octopus lure http://www.chickenboylures.com/Electronic-Skirted-Octopus-8-Qty1-elec101.htm

a chickenboy cap (the high dollar one) http://www.chickenboylures.com/Chickenboylurescom-Logo-Cap-cap101.htm

and a pack of the "flounder magnet" lures http://www.chickenboylures.com/Bug-Eyed-Chicken-Lure-FLOUNDER-MAGNET-Red-Qty-4-be1.htm

Please enter, I need a catchy slogan, Contest ends Sunday at 6PM
Joe, CCO
Chief Chicken Officer


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Good lures, for a little scratch.

Eggsactly what'cha lookn fer.

Worth crossing the road for.


----------



## SHARKTEETH (Aug 7, 2005)

What are you a CHICKEN BOY????


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Chicken Boy Lures...

If the fish aren't biting... You can always choke your chicken.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Get bit with Chicken Chit.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*my 2cents*

*Catch'em DON'T Gigg'em*


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> Chicken Boy Lures...
> 
> If the fish aren't biting... You can always choke your chicken.


My zip code 77006 sales just had a significant bump


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Chicken, chicken, or chicken. Which one are you pickin?


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Chicken Boy Lures....
*Tastes Like Chicken, Smells Like Fish*


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

chickenboy said:


> My zip code 77006 sales just had a significant bump


Katz's never closes!! LOL


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Specks&Spots said:


> Chicken Boy Lures....
> *Tastes Like Chicken, Smells Like Fish*


cute, shrimp lures are scented


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Flounder lickin good


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Chickenboy Lures...
Fish more chicken!
or
Fish the chicken!


----------



## RickJames (Dec 13, 2007)

Chicken of the Bay or Chicken in the Sea (trying not to copy Chicken of the Sea verbatim)


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Chickenboy, fish fear em'. Get clickin' with a Chicken.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

The old Bait & Chicken Boy!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Chicken Boy Lures...They're No Yoke!!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

V-Bottom said:


> Chicken Boy Lures...They're No Yoke!!


Good one!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

HydraSports said:


> Flounder lickin good


Don't know if you will win grand prize, the contest is to new, but you WILL win something, "saying" has already hit my website for testing purposes (lol)
http://www.chickenboylures.com/Bug-Eyed-Chicken-Lure-FLOUNDER-MAGNET-Red-Qty-4-be1.htm


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

V-Bottom said:


> Chicken Boy Lures...They're No Yoke!!


Testin' this one too
http://www.chickenboylures.com/


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Chickenboy Lures... I put that sh!t on everything!


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

If we are making a pun on the whole egg thing, then yoke is actually spelled yolk. A yoke is what holds oxen to the plow. Just sayin...


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Chickenboy is of the chain!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

reeltimer said:


> Chickenboy is of the chain!


As Slo Poke would say, "Huh?"


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

fangard said:


> If we are making a pun on the whole egg thing, then yoke is actually spelled yolk. A yoke is what holds oxen to the plow. Just sayin...


Duh, I think we caught that, didn't we?
www.chickenboylures.com


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Somebody's got a color called chicken on a chain...just sayin!


----------



## spoonspanker (Sep 22, 2004)

you will catch something no doubt with your chicken hanging out/
if the fish are givin you a licken grab tha chicken 
/chicken boy the fishermans toy/ 
want to reel them in for sure use the chicken lure/ 
wana put fish on the plate use chicken boy lures for bate/ 
aint no thang with the chicken on the strang
your honey hole will get hotter with a chicken in the water
chicken boy its in all the wet spots.
that rod will bend if you tie a chiken on the end


----------



## BubbaKingfish (Nov 11, 2009)

Make the fish cry "FOWL!", use Chickenboy Lures.


----------



## -D (Jul 13, 2010)

Pluck'em up with Chickenboy


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

Chickenboy lures:
When in doubt, whip 'em out!
Rule the roost
Peckin' up fish since _____ (whenever the company was created)
Slap/Put/Tie on a chicken, and it's easy pickin(s)!


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

For A Big Fish Cure
Use A Chickenboy Lure !!


----------



## Deep C 915 (Jul 19, 2010)

Winner Winner... My chickenboy just caught dinner.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chickenboy Lures - Release the power of the pecker.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chickenboy Lures - Put our pecker to work for you.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chickenboy Lures - One trophy after another.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Chickenboy lures: Taking fishing to the next level.


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

:cop:*THey are the chicken the fish are pickin!!:cop:*


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

be the chicken....

I'm chicken and I have a problem!

Fear the chicken.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron (Feb 11, 2009)

They're fin-lickin' good!


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

chicken boy lures,
the other soft plastic.:brew:


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

Which chicken are you pickin'?


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

Serious lip stickin' starts with the Chicken.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Momma said " Life is like a box of chicken lures, you never know what youre gonna catch."

Sic'em on a chicken

Everything tastes like chicken...

Eat more chicken....

Leave them wishin they had some chicken


----------



## Dawg (Oct 4, 2010)

You can count on these chickens (before they hatch)or(because they catch)


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Chickenboys Lures..... MADE IN THE USA!!!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Chicken Boy Lures... "White or Dark, They Work"


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

chickenboy said:


> Don't know if you will win grand prize, the contest is to new, but you WILL win something, "saying" has already hit my website for testing purposes (lol)
> http://www.chickenboylures.com/Bug-Eyed-Chicken-Lure-FLOUNDER-MAGNET-Red-Qty-4-be1.htm


Was gonna change it to "Chickenboy Lures.....Flounder lickin good".


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

"All I catch while fishin', I've plucked out with my chicken!"

"All I catch while fishin', I've jerked out with my chicken!"


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

You"ll be wishin' you were fishin' chicken!


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

"Its erotic if your using a single feather,Its kinky is you use the whole chicken"..Chickenboy Lures


----------



## Texas Tackle Factory (Jan 28, 2009)

Chicken Boy Lures...."Incubating one bait/yolk at a time"

Chicken Boy Lures...."Its erotic when you use a feather..Its kinky when you use the whole dang Chicken"


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Pluck me? Pluck you!


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

No yoke,No salmonella,Got enough lures to satisfy any fish'n fella! Chickenboy Lure.
Made in U.S.A


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

Chickenboy Lures...A days work for a Chickenboy...a lifetime commitment for a fish.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Chickenboy, everything else is just a toy

Chickenboy, The hens flock to it

Ask your Dr. if Chickenboy is right for you.

If your Chickenboy last longer than 10 fish, contact 24Buds for help.

Some side effects may include busted limits, full coolers, Happy Hookers and divorce.
Too muck Chickenboy may cause blindness


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

HOW CAN YOU CATCH ANY FISH IF YOU DON'T SOAK YOUR CHICKEN


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

lickity chickity split, I think I got a hit.
I tighten the line and set the hook, lickity chickity split


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Ever seen a chicken swim? Fish have


Fish agree with the cows "Eat More Chicken"


Leg, Thigh, Breast? Put the whole chicken to the test "Fish Chickenboy lures"


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

SaltyTX said:


> Which chicken are you pickin'?


Ding, ding, ding..... I think that one is a winner


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

Chickenboy lures, get your cluck on.

If you don't fish Chickenboy, you're clucked.

No clucking around with a chickenboy.

Oh cluck, is that a chickenboy?

Chicken clucking good.

The clucking best.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Chicken boy lures. we've upt our standards so up yours


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

(Jealous angler): "What the dickens???"
(Chicken angler): "I caught it with my chicken!"


Son of a plucker, I caught another....

Using my chicken!!!


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Stick-em with the Chicken

These Chickens don't cross a Red
Why didn't the Chicken cross the red
I'm still playin with a few.


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Chicken...it's all about the breasts! (new logo required)

I know this doesn't have anything to do with fishing, but WTH! :biggrin:


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

use the chicken no pot lickin


----------



## PBD539 (May 4, 2010)

Chickenboy Lures....There nuthin' to Balk-Balk at!


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

"Give'm the Bird!" 
"Toss'm the Bird!"
"Cast'm the Bird!"
"Fling'm the Bird!"


----------



## GulfCoast02 (Feb 29, 2008)

" Chickenboy lures......you'll catch the cluck out of em"


----------



## 100 AMP (May 9, 2008)

THE PROOF IS IN THE CLUCK


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

Chicken, it's what'll catch your dinner


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Fish eat more chicken


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Peck that Speck with a ChickenBoy
That speck on top aint no Chicken Poop
Speck Peckin
Got new boyz in the hen house


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

I got another to add to my list..

Chicken Boy lures equal fish for sure


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

"You ain't fishin' till you're swimmin' a chicken"


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Get some slime on your chicken with Chicken Boy Lures


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

"Ask me about my Chicken Boy"


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

More fish, buy Chicken


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

If it's not a Chicken Boy, it's just plain fowl


----------



## RonnieS (Jan 1, 2010)

The chicken's kickin.

When you need to scratch out a few/limit.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

The cluck stops here.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Chicken Boy Lures "Keep Pitchen those Chickens" Its all about Fishen

Eat more Chicken with Chicken Boy Lures


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

Take 'em all; We'll pour more
ChickenBoy


----------



## howly (Jul 27, 2006)

Chicken Boy Lures.... Scatch-n our way to the top since ----


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

Chicken in the morning,
Chicken in the evening,
Chicken at supper time.

You're my favorite Chicken,
And I'll fish you
All the time.


----------



## howly (Jul 27, 2006)

Make that Scratch n our way to the top


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

3rdbarnottoodeep said:


> Chickenboy lures: Taking fishing to the next level.


 one cast at a time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fish Eat Chicken


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Be an out-do'er. Chickenboy lures.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

"Flick-A-Chick From Your Stick Today"


Whew, was that as good for you as it was for me?


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

"Hey Fish, did you see the size of that chicken"


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cluck Cluck Cluck!

Translation: Here Fishy Fishy!


----------



## lbest (Feb 3, 2007)

Chickenboy Lures - Nothin else comes Clucken Close

Chickenboy Lures - Great Clucken Company with some Great Clucken Lures

Chickenboy Lures - Just Clucken Awesome!


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

If you want'a limit-out, you got'a Chicken-out!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Chickenboy Lures

"Fish fowl for them everytime"


----------



## Captain Hough (Jan 10, 2010)

More Cluck for your Buck.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

Chicken Boy Lures, Seasoned to perfection! 

Chicken Boy Lures, Original Recipe!


Chicken Boy Lures, cross the road and find out!!!


----------



## Reef Dawg (Dec 20, 2004)

You'll reel more fish in, by chunkin' a chicken.


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Chicken boy Lures: We`ll make your rod bend.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Chicken boy lures are better than yours!


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

*"Get Some at the Chicken Ranch - chickenboylures.com" :dance:*


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Don't choke your chicken, fish with it! Chickenboylures.com 

Chickenboy Shad.......Fish never wanted anything so bad!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

StangGang said:


> If you want'a limit-out, you got'a Chicken-out!


 If you want to limit out, get your Chickenboy out!
(Fixed it for ya)


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

Everyone likes chicken, even fish!


----------



## redash8 (Nov 27, 2007)

Drop a chickenboy in the water.

And the rest, as they say, is fishtory!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Get cluckin' with Chickenboy Lures!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Poke it in the front stick it in the back!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Get Lured by Chicken Boy


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

New Bug Eyed Chicken.......It's designed for stickin' (fish).
or
New Bug Eyed Chicken.......designed for more stickin' (fish).


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

A bird on the line is better then two in the bush...Chickenboy Lures.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

"Flip a fish the bird"

Chickenboy lures



Now in bacon flavor. :biggrin:


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Chickenboy lures nuff said!

Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

i dont think bacon flavor is a good ideal , we want angler turds to sink. help keep our bays free of floaters


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Chickenboy Lures- Give him a chance, he can make fish dance!


----------



## Matteo (Feb 22, 2006)

:cop:*FISH A CHICKENBOY! IT'S A FISH STICKEN TOY!:cop:*


----------



## CajunBob (Feb 24, 2008)

Chickenboy lures we got buckbuck


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

Chickenboy lures
_"The best cluckin' lure ever made"_


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The winner is going to be tough to pick.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

The chicken made for soaking, not choking.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Nine out of ten flounder prefer Chickenboy lures.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Get your gizzards on.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Rule the roost!


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

You aint fishin till yer fishin with a chicken.
It aint considered fishin till yer fishin with a chicken.
Chickenboy Lures: We turn fishin into catchin.
Catch more with a chickenboy lure.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

rippin lips jr said:


> You aint fishin till yer fishin with a chicken.
> It aint considered fishin till yer fishin with a chicken.
> Chickenboy Lures: We turn fishin into catchin.
> Catch more with a chickenboy lure.


Now we're cookin'


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

"Chickenboy Lures - Flippin' the bird since ______"


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

"Its not a toy...Its a Chickenboy!"


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Don't choke your chicken, choke a fish!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Catch fish like the Dickens with the Chickens


----------



## reelmacoy (Mar 13, 2009)

Chickenboy Lures: HOME MADE just add salt!
" " : Were just scratchin' under the surface
" " : For Saltwater Do'ers
or Pick up a Bucket O' Chickenboy.


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Chickenboy...egg-cellent lures...egg-ceptional results


----------



## reelmacoy (Mar 13, 2009)

Use Chickenboy Lures-NO BONES-GUARANTEED NOT TO CHOKE!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Chicken Boy Lures it's whats for dinner...


----------



## fishbowl365 (Mar 9, 2005)

chicken boy lures peckin' out limits with our bait's on the line!!


----------



## 3rdbarnottoodeep (May 1, 2009)

Chicken Boy lures: Committed to excellence, and catching fish. Fish love em, and so will you.


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Chickenboy Lures - We fry the competition!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

THE NO FISH CURE IS A CHICKENBOY LURE


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Not that original or creative but here goes*

"funny name, serious baits"


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

*Slogans*

*When you can't catch a thing give us a fling.... Chickenboy lures.

When you can't scratch up a limit... Cross the road to Chickenboy lures.* *

Why did fish cross the road? To bite a Chickenboy lure of course...* *

Got fish? Chickenboy lures can help* *

Get fish? Chickenboy lure do....*

*Chickenboy lures.... Proudly hatched in the USA.*

*Chickenboy lures.... Proudly hatched in Texas.*

*Chickenboy lures... A Texas tradition since XXXX.*

*Want to see the water boil? Try a Chickenboy lure.*

*Chickenboy lures... Just add water.*

*Warning: Use of Chickenboy lures may be hazardous to the life span of fish.

Warning: Use of Chickenboy lures may shorten your fishing day.

Chickenboy lures helping anglers limit out since xxxx.

Chickenboy lures filling stringers everywhere since xxxx.

*

:flag:

All submissions Copyright 2010 T.S.G., all rights reserved.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

with trophy trout season upon us:

"Big girls like to choke on the chicken" with a pic of a nice trout


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Chickenboy Lures; something to crow about.

TH


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

Chicken boy lures catch you fish for sure


----------



## CougarFisher'08 (Jul 6, 2006)

Ckickenboy Lures- You'll never lay an egg with'em, cause the fish can't resist'em.


----------



## DeerSlayerToo (Aug 4, 2010)

To catch fish for sure try a Chicken boy lure or to catch fish for sure switch to a Chicken boy lure


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Chickenboy lures, duck one


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

fishy, fishy in the sea, chickenboy baits is all you see.


chicken............ its what fish eat for dinner


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Wanna catch big fish? Sick'em on a chicken!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

You want a producer?, chunk a rooster! Chickenboy Lure co.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Our baits are ..."Top of the Pecking Order"


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

Best of Breed Lures on the Gulf Coast


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Chickenboy lures.....Fin licking good!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

*Chickenboy, It gets you dinner!*


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

We ship our lures on time:slimer:


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

"HAVE A CLUCKING GOOD DAY ON THE BAY"


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

EVEN FISH LIKE CHICKEN


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

*Chicken on a string, gets you dinner.*


----------



## T_Sebastian (May 12, 2010)

Your best day of fishin' starts with a chicken.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chickenboy Lures... cause the chicks dig it.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

If the fish are finicky.....Flip them the Bird....Chickenboy Lures


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

CONTEST CLOSED
CONTEST CLOSED

WINNER 14 YEAR OLD RIPPING LIPS JR

You aint fishin till yer fishin with a chicken.
It aint considered fishin till yer fishin with a chicken.
Chickenboy Lures: We turn fishin into catchin.
Catch more with a chickenboy lure. 

CONTEST CLOSED 
CONTEST CLOSED


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

How did ya like those little grubs I gave ya for ur future molds?


----------



## rippin lips jr (Feb 5, 2006)

:bounce:Wow! Thank you so much! I can't wait to try out your new lure and the 'flounder magnet'!


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

CATCH FISH... OR GET FRIED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Pick your pecker. Chicken boy.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chickenboy lures, something to crow about!


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Put on that Chicken-Boy!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Chickenboy Lures. Now available with rings for added pleasure!


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

Fish flop for joy with CHICKENBOY!


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

Chickenboy lures...

Eat more fish.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

A CHICKENBOY lure is a empty stringer CURE!



Thanks chickenboy for the fast shipping , gonna test the flounder magnets this week.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

With a heavy heart this evening, with thoughts and prayers for Tiny and his family.

Contest Winner Announced

Grand Prize
Rippin Lips Jr, age 14 - You aint fishin till yer fishin with a chicken.
Prizes:Electronic Skirted Octopus Lure http://www.chickenboylures.com/Electronic-Skirted-Octopus-8-Qty1-elec101.htm
Cap http://www.chickenboylures.com/Chickenboylurescom-Logo-Cap-cap101.htm
Flounder magnet http://www.chickenboylures.com/Bug-Eyed-Chicken-Lure-FLOUNDER-MAGNET-Red-Qty-4-be1.htm

Runners Ups
HyrdaSports - Flounder lickin good
V-Bottom - Chicken Boy Lures...They're No Yoke!! 
Haute Pursuit - Fish Eat Chicken
Runners up win: Pumpkinseed shrimp http://www.chickenboylures.com/Shrimp-Lure-4-Pumpkin-Seed-Qty-4-sp4.htm

Please pm me with name and address.

Lot's of great ideas.
Joe, CCO
Chief Chicken Officer


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

No love for "Get your Gizzards on"?

Congrats everyone.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Roll up a saddle blanket...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I think the contest ended 12/5/2010


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

LOL


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Moooooo!!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

WTH Smack? Why are you resurrecting an old contest?


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

"Chicken Boy Lures, Their Something to Crow About".........


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

"We chick-fill-et" Chickenboy Lures

I know it's closed.....


----------



## FishingLights (Jun 16, 2010)

Chickenboy not Roostergirl


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Just realized this was a thread Brought back from the dead.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, I want my winnings................again!!!!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

It was supposed to go to general fishing discussion...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I'll play even if the contest is closed...

Chicken Boy Lures - The Master Baiter


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

Youtube "Sugar Boy" and get teh danceing Chicken to say it but "Chicken Boy"!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

choke a fish, not your chickenboy


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Four out of five flounder prefer chickenboy's shrimp since __________. Not one bad egg among 'em.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

"Chicken Boy Lures, Rulin' the Roost"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Don't eat it, Fish it!
Don't be a chickenfish!
Fish, don't be a chicken!
Chickenboy - The other white meat!


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

CHICKEN BOY

Turnin chicken chit into chicken salad, one fish at a time!


----------



## morninwood (Nov 5, 2010)

Only cock them big girls can't resist


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Chickenboy lures... resurrects OLD threads!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Chickenboy knows, size matters.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

If you use chickenboy lures you won't have to eat chicken tonight.
Pat


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

If you wana go catchin, use the Chickin.


----------



## MB (Mar 6, 2006)

Chickenboy lures are " Mucka Blucka "

The song and the Video works ... So now we sell the ultimate flounder lure " The Mucka Blucka " 

*MB*


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Chicken boy lures are better than yours!


funny one! complement:

"I got tickle with chickenboy lure!"


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you chicken, boy?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Eat more Chicken!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

"The fish come home with chickenboy."


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

"When the rooster crows, the fish gets hooked!"


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

**** chaser said:


> Chicken Boy Lures...
> 
> If the fish aren't biting... You can always choke your chicken.


LMAO! :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: Best one so far!


----------



## DSilva (May 4, 2009)

The COCK of the water!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

"Measured up with Chickenboy."

"Get your protection with Chickenboy on the water."


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

You will catch a winner with a chicken dinner!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

"Chickenboy lure, men's real best friend."

"Bite me, I feel good whoah whoah!"


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

I think somebody is in the sauce tonight


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

chickenboy said:


> I think somebody is in the sauce tonight


Just can't help it. Sitting here playing the game with my wife


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

All I got is "Flounder King"! Hey chickenboy i saw your ad in the TSFM this month on page 95, nice to see!


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

White meat or dark meat, always tasty.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

Captain Chicken Boy says Chicken boy lures are " Chicken fishing good "


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Almost forgot "They aint illegal, but they sure should be"!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

BullyARed said:


> Just can't help it. Sitting here playing the game with my wife


Is that what they call it now? We better watch this guy...

http://www.fishingscout.com/anglers/SmackDaddy


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

If the fish aint biting your chickenboy they just aint biting


----------



## mako11 (Aug 13, 2005)

*catch line*

chicken on a string


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

I love old threads! Chickenboy Lures Are Really Cluckin' Good!!


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

Winner winner chicken dinner!!


----------



## KevBow (Mar 18, 2011)

Put the chicken on your hook and the fish in the pan


----------



## Tylerhc (Mar 17, 2012)

Chickenboy lures simply the pluckin best.


----------



## Littlebeer (Jul 3, 2011)

Blast from the fowl past


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

Chickenboy lures:
- to the bone! 
- a nest egg for your stringer
- rule the roost
- made from scratch
- everything they're cracked up to be


----------



## Holmes (Nov 20, 2011)

oh. just read p17.


----------



## drift wood (Aug 13, 2005)

KFC- Keep Fishing Chickenboy

KFC- katch Fish "Chickenboy"

Chickenboy Fin Licken Good

Chickenboy better than fried chicken

Chickenboy fish gulp them

Why did the chicken cross the road to get more chickenboys


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Tastes like chicken.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 17, 2012)

Fish eat more chicken.


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Chickenboy Lures
Don't Ask Me If You Can Use One, Get Your Own.


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

Flounder Lickin Good


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

Chickenboy Lures
Put The Trust In The Chicken.


----------

